

Resume's are too overrated - musiic703

Title is self explanatory
======
musiic703
Their has been studies that the recruiter barely looks at the resume for 6
seconds. That they make their decision during the interview

------
fabians
Designers don't really need it, too. Especially in freelancing, resumes are
not necessary.

~~~
musiic703
I've gone to other jobs like admin jobs an they ask For resume but they barely
look at it. Sometimes they just sidetrack and ask me workout tips -__-
straight face. But it has gotten me the job lol

------
eloquence
Maybe for hackers, but not for people in positions like IB and Accounting.

